# Whoa: Rex Rabbit Pelts



## PulpFaction (Jul 23, 2009)

Just came from the downtown market in Anchorage. There was a furrier there selling rex rabbit pelts for $45!!! I asked him where he got them and he said he has to import them from Europe, he said they're pretty hard to come by these days. I didn't ask how well they sell, but he wouldn't have them if he wasn't moving them, I would guess.

Regular rabbit pelts, white, dyed and colored were selling for $8-$20 depending on size, and even the value added products like rabbit skin hats died to look like skunk were very inexpensive.


----------



## MaggieJ (Feb 6, 2006)

Awhile back someone posted about the Rex de Poitou rabbits in France. They are dual-purpose rabbits, raised for meat and fur, and apparently 60% of the profit in in the pelts.

http://www.rex-du-poitou.com/


----------



## SFM in KY (May 11, 2002)

I've always raised Rex because I liked the fur and when I had them years ago, did some craft things with the pelts. I've never tried selling the pelts commercially because the buyers want prime pelts, which you don't get in the 12-week old fryers so I don't know anything about that market. There must be one, however, because the buck I'm using most and like the best came from a commercial rabbitry in Utah that I was told raised them primarily for the pelts.

When I went to the ARBA national in Louisville, KY two years ago there was a vendor that had Rex pelts and things made from Rex pelts. Don't remember now what the individual pelts were priced at but do remember the 'patchwork' bedcover they had for sale ... $3500!


----------



## MaggieJ (Feb 6, 2006)

The Rex du Poitou rabbits are raised to twenty weeks before butchering, allowing for a prime pelt. This works well in Europe, since roasters are preferred to fryers there anyway.


----------



## NickieL (Jun 15, 2007)

I love rexs.....they are very smart, sweet tempered rabbits...unfortunatly, I fell in love with them and couldn't eat em . they were too much like dogs, running up to greet me, paws up on my legs, making noises, bringing me toys....Yes, my rex became a pet LOL.


----------



## SFM in KY (May 11, 2002)

NickieL said:


> I love rexs.....they are very smart, sweet tempered rabbits...unfortunatly, I fell in love with them and couldn't eat em . they were too much like dogs, running up to greet me, paws up on my legs, making noises, bringing me toys....Yes, my rex became a pet LOL.


In spite of growing up on a ranch and raising "food" all my life, I've had occasional trouble like this myself. My current "best buck" is probably going to end up being the "house rabbit" when I can no longer use him on my does.

... and unfortunately for me, he tends to pass on his disposition as well ... to entire litters!


----------



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

I've had a few rabbits I didn't want to eat, but I've never had any problem disposing of them. I had someone tell me there would be no way I could eat animals that I had raised from babies - but this same person would not sell us a beef cow because he didn't even want to know anyone who ate one of his "babies" - they all went to the auction and he bought his beef from a locker in a different part of the state. 

I also want to try tanning, and would love to make a bedspread for myself. I wonder how many white with black spotted pelts I need - OK, maybe I'll just make a chair throw instead (I have a king size bed). 

My plan is to save the best marked rabbits and butcher then with mature pelts and use them as dog/cat food. The less nicely marked ones can be butchered younger for DH and I to dine on.

Cathy


----------



## AprilW (Nov 25, 2007)

Perhaps a Rex raiser could process some kits at fryer age for themselves but save the rest for pelts? The meat from these older rabbits would be good for dog food.


----------



## PulpFaction (Jul 23, 2009)

I put an inquiry out about the Rex du Poitu (Orylag is what the fur is called) on the Rex Rabbit yahoo list and someone in Europe said that they are actually far softer, and more dense and overall higher quality than any other Rex rabbits out there, even considering US Rex coats are generally better than European ones.

I don't see why the meat should be relegated just to dog food. Following husbandry practices like those used on the Rex du Poitu the meat should be REALLY good, just not the fryer age that most prefer. But as far as I can tell, the rabbit meat industry is probably open to some manipulation. For example, I bet if I sent both a regular NZW fryer raised on commercial pellets to 8-12 weeks and a Rex roaster raised to 18 weeks on quality grains, alfalfa and greens to the same high end chef....I'd put money on him preferring the latter. AND, since whole grains and alfalfa are usually cheaper, it really shouldn't cost that much more to raise them for an extra month and a half. The biggest problem I can see would be cage space for sorting individual rabbits for grow out.


----------



## Reauxman (Sep 14, 2002)

Here we go...

European rex are not the same as american rex. A shorter fur shaft gives for a softer fur. You'll see both in the US, but american fur is very dominant.

Raising and pelting rex is far more than a hobby. You cannot pelt rex and get prime furs anywhere. I know there are a few pelters left in the SW part of the country, where the air is very dry. Humidity leads to lower quality pelts. Pelt barns are pretty much fully enclosed, filled with cages of single rabbits awaiting prime. Determining when they are prime is a daily job and they must be killed and pelted the day they are prime, not tomorrow and not next week. These barns usually have many thousand animals. Prime isn't reached until about 8 months. 

It takes years before you learn the feel of a prime rex coat. Yes, you can go out and pelt something that feels good, but someone educated in fur who would be buying it wouldn't even want to mess with it.


----------



## MaggieJ (Feb 6, 2006)

PulpFaction said:


> I don't see why the meat should be relegated just to dog food. Following husbandry practices like those used on the Rex du Poitu the meat should be REALLY good, just not the fryer age that most prefer. But as far as I can tell, the rabbit meat industry is probably open to some manipulation. For example, I bet if I sent both a regular NZW fryer raised on commercial pellets to 8-12 weeks and a Rex roaster raised to 18 weeks on quality grains, alfalfa and greens to the same high end chef....I'd put money on him preferring the latter. AND, since whole grains and alfalfa are usually cheaper, it really shouldn't cost that much more to raise them for an extra month and a half. The biggest problem I can see would be cage space for sorting individual rabbits for grow out.


I agree with you 100%, Rachel. 

Still, there are a lot of people who want their rabbit meat to be melt-in-your-mouth tender and are willing to sacrifice flavour to get it. :shrug: Room for both!


----------



## PulpFaction (Jul 23, 2009)

Reauxman, I hope you weren't offended by what I guess was an oversimplification of the process when it came to raising prime Rex pelts. I very much appreciate your input. I've been rather frustrated by the lack of information available on this subject. Even having trouble finding contact information for what I understand to be only one or two commercial Rex operations in the country.

I guess I'm so curious about it because I do know there is a market up here for the pelts for crafters who earn their entire living making things like mukluks and mittens and would like to work with Rex fur as an alternative to the harder to come by seal, etc. Who would you suggest I turn to learn more about this? I'm thinking about approaching some of the furriers here that I know sell Rex pelts and use that as a starting point? I wonder how Alaskan weather would be for the fur, especially on the intereor where it tends to be very dry.


----------



## Reauxman (Sep 14, 2002)

Sorry, I don't have any contacts in the rex pelting business. I know about it from a friend who raises Rex. He doesn't pelt any longer though.


----------



## NickieL (Jun 15, 2007)

I've butcherd animals myself before, some I was glad to be rid off. But when it comes to a few animals that bring me absolute joy, more so then a meal of them would, they end up sticking around, fat, happy, and spoiled.


----------



## mom23840 (Mar 4, 2010)

I am new to raising rabbits and have so many questions.
I have been doing a lot of on line research and have a few books I hope to add to my library when I get few extra $$.

In the mean time, any help would be greatly appreciated.

I currently have 4 adult Brazillians and 11 offspring.
One of the male from Litter 1 is Rexed.

I have beautiful color varieties in my litters. 

Topics interested in:
Butchering
Tanning Furs
Marketing: Meat, Furs, Pets
Showing


----------



## a7736100 (Jun 4, 2009)

Some day I'd like to produce something like this rabbit plate.

http://www.fursource.com/rabbit-fur-plates-24x48-black-p-1739.html


----------

